# I'm lonely and bored, any female macers out there?



## rdhazrd (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi,
I'm sitting here and can't sleep (partiualy thanks to the What's wrong with this picture thread) and started wondering. I don't know any female that knows a lot about macs, most that know anything about them only now how to basically use them. (the ones I know, I'm not saying women in general!!). So hey let me know.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

I could answer your question in several ways. I know a female who wants my Toshiba. I haven't lend my computer yet.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

hehehehe @ herve 

lol a male coputer user to help you with your computer problem isnt good enough for teh job  

Just kidding  -- In all my years here (lol 1.5 ) I have only seen 3 mac chicks on the boards 



Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 9, 2002)

ask jadey... she may know some people...


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

I have never seen a girl using a mac!


----------



## Jadey (Mar 9, 2002)

I know quite a bit about Macs, and I have 3 other girl friends that do as well. No, you can't have any of our phone numbers


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *No, you can't have any of our phone numbers  *



WHY NOT?! LOL


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

Not a problem I go to my local Appledealer! I am out the door.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 9, 2002)

Jadey,

If you did give out your phone numbers knowing in advance that this guy would have no chance with any of you, wouldn't it be funny to see how persistant he would be?  How determined is he?  Would he give up easily, realizing his demise?  This would make a great story years from now when you and your other girlfriends start talking about the "good ol' days".

Cruel, but funny.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

It seems that there are macs in the hospital. Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggg I am dying!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

what about me ? can I have their numbers ?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I have never seen a girl using a mac!     *



Maybe Jadey can post a pic of herself working at a Mac. It could be very popular, maybe even enough to make her the second most downloaded girl at macosx.com (after Cyan of course  ).


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 9, 2002)

A picture of ANY girl (fully clothed) working at a Mac/PC = GEEK/NERD porpnography.

Who in the hell cares if a girl works with a Mac or PC?  Is this going to improve your life some how?  Is the world really going to be better off with this information?

C'mon people, let's get a life, outside where the sun shines!

Why don't we put together a "MacOSX.com" girls calendar or something with all proceeds going to support MacOSX.com since nobody donates anything to the Admin?  There's no better way to make the Mac more SEXY!!!


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I know a female who wants my Toshiba.*



HahahahahaHAHAHAHAHahahhhhh...

*wipes brow*

Omigod, that was f'n brilliant.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

Look @ my avatar a Mac!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 9, 2002)

Please see this post:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14258


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Why don't we put together a "MacOSX.com" girls calendar or something with all proceeds going to support MacOSX.com since nobody donates anything to the Admin?  There's no better way to make the Mac more SEXY!!! *



lol! I only know of two girls on the site, so that would make for a short calendar (and wouldn't help Admin that much).

Beside, if I wanted to see a cute girl working on a Mac (even fully clothed), I need only look at my wife sitting here next to me playing her Monopoly game (she is smiling so I think she is winning).


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 9, 2002)

Dude, Herve, but what's the blue thing on the Mac?  The thing that looks like a musical note or something.  Is it wearing an orange beret to?  What's goin on there...

Heh, girls of MacOSX.com calendar, I get the feeling it'd be April in my house all year 'round.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

Selfmade!


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

wow, Admiral and RacerX, you guys need to pay more attention. there are several more girls than you are counting - here is list just off the top of my head

Jadey - if the mind is really the sexiest part of us, then Jadey is hands down the sexiest woman at macosx.com. - should be the covergirl of the calender

jbartlett - official mac chick

mindy

snogurl (sp?)

ddma

gigi

and these are just the ones who have identified themselves as females or else have feminine names. 

so if we get them together in assorted pairs for some girl with girl troubleshooting, 12 mos. should be no problem.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

Now I feel bad. I could only remember Jadey and jbartlett, I forgot about Mindy.  

As for the rest, I don't think I have been in a thread with them before (that I can remember).


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Beside, if I wanted to see a cute girl working on a Mac (even fully clothed), I need only look at my wife sitting here next to me playing her Monopoly game (she is smiling so I think she is winning). *


 she wasn't covertly looking over your shoulder when you wrote that was she? ;o)

That's what was behind 90% of any written compliments to my girlfriend - pretending I didn't know she has eagle eyes and can read an email screen from the other side of the room.

Bernie     )


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> * she wasn't covertly looking over your shoulder when you wrote that was she? ;o)*



I wish, she thinks this place is really boring. I have to bribe her just to get her to read some of the funnier threads. 

Actually, even though she know about Jadey and jbartlett, she still thinks of this place as _boys club_.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

I was only counting J, Jadey and mindy 
the other 2-3 I havent had contact with 



Admiral


----------

